# How Big of a Difference is Between 2933MHz and 3200MHz RAM?



## avrona (Feb 6, 2019)

So I'm looking into potentially upgrading from an fx-8350 to a Ryzen 2700x, so I have to buy a new mobo and RAM with it. I currently have my eye on two different mobos, a B450 chipset one with worse IO but supports up to 3200MHz RAM, and an X470, with better IO and support for up to 2933MHz. Since I don't really know how much difference RAM speed makes, I decided to ask here, as if it's not that much I would definitely prefer  the better IO, but as far as I know it could be cause a huge difference. I'm here with 2207 MHz DDR3 RAM and I'm able to run all games apart from one at a constant 60 FPS at 4K, so I don't need to big of a performance boost, but it really depends how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## Vario (Feb 6, 2019)

Difference between 2933 and 3200 is miniscule.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 6, 2019)

On my 8700k I can only tell the difference between 2400mhz and 3600mhz in benchmarks.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 6, 2019)

judging ryzen by how 2600 scales,not much

https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/j...md_ryzen_5_2600_test_ddr4_2133_3400?page=0,13
https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/j...md_ryzen_5_2600_test_ddr4_2133_3400?page=0,14
https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/j...md_ryzen_5_2600_test_ddr4_2133_3400?page=0,15
https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/j...md_ryzen_5_2600_test_ddr4_2133_3400?page=0,16
https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/j...md_ryzen_5_2600_test_ddr4_2133_3400?page=0,17
https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/j...md_ryzen_5_2600_test_ddr4_2133_3400?page=0,18
https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/j...md_ryzen_5_2600_test_ddr4_2133_3400?page=0,19
https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/j...md_ryzen_5_2600_test_ddr4_2133_3400?page=0,20
https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/j...md_ryzen_5_2600_test_ddr4_2133_3400?page=0,21
https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/j...md_ryzen_5_2600_test_ddr4_2133_3400?page=0,22

those are cpu heavy locations too so there it is,not much.
for ryzen you don't have to go with high memory speed,just get it to 2933 with tight timings on dual rank memory and you'll be fine and dandy.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 6, 2019)

For Ryzen, you want the fastest you can get within reason... I would go 3200 for the pittance it is over 2933. It does matter in some things (not gaming typically) and shows notable improvements from base to 3200. 2933 to 3200 obviously not much.

Your DDR3 RAM being 'good' has nothing to do with Ryzen... it works completely different than your old CPU so let's disregard that. 


'support' speeds are the base speeds. For the most part,, all boards will run past those speeds (with exceptions).


----------



## avrona (Feb 6, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> For Ryzen, you want the fastest you can get within reason... I would go 3200 for the pittance it is over 2933. It does matter in some things (not gaming typically) and shows notable improvements from base to 3200. 2933 to 3200 obviously not much.
> 
> Your DDR3 RAM being 'good' has nothing to do with Ryzen... it works completely different than your old CPU so let's disregard that.
> 
> ...


So what kind of things will be better with 3200, and will it be worth the worse IO?


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 6, 2019)

Did you click on Cucker's links (though jesus... a single link to the article would be fine, lol)? You should... and figure out if those differences are worth it to you.


----------



## Voluman (Feb 6, 2019)

Well, theoretically around 10%, it is probably can experience in memory intensive benchmarks. But in normal everyday usage i guess its around 5% max, where avarage people in avarage program probably wont notice.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 6, 2019)

Voluman said:


> Well, theoretically around 10%, it is probably can experience in memory intensive benchmarks. But in normal everyday usage i guess its around 5% max, where avarage people in avarage program probably wont notice.


You should also take a look at those results.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 6, 2019)

you should take note of the total fps numbers tho. 8600k with fast ram will deliver much more consistent min fps.

https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/test_pamieci_ddr4_2133_3600_mhz_na_intel_core_i5_8600k?page=0,8
https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/j...md_ryzen_5_2600_test_ddr4_2133_3400?page=0,18


https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/j...md_ryzen_5_2600_test_ddr4_2133_3400?page=0,20
https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/test_pamieci_ddr4_2133_3600_mhz_na_intel_core_i5_8600k?page=0,9

https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/test_pamieci_ddr4_2133_3600_mhz_na_intel_core_i5_8600k?page=0,3
https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/j...md_ryzen_5_2600_test_ddr4_2133_3400?page=0,13

do note that those are avg./min. results of cpu-heavy locations only.


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 6, 2019)

Ryzen (Gen1 or 1+) is a bit affected because the Infinity Fabric that connects the two core complexes works at DRAM speed.
So theoretically, with faster ram well multi-threaded software will get faster.

Stuff that can run on a single core complex (like most games with very few exceptions) will only use one of the CCXes so RAM speed won't make much of a difference.

TL;DR
- Playing very new games or professional applications that use all 8 cores -> Get the faster RAM ( 3200 or in case of Ryzen 2xxx even 3600 works)
- Playing older or e-Sports games or casual user that doesn't do much with the computer - Get the most affordable RAM, it will be the same.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 6, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> you should take note of the total fps numbers tho. 8600k with fast ram will deliver much more consistent min fps.
> 
> https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/test_pamieci_ddr4_2133_3600_mhz_na_intel_core_i5_8600k?page=0,8
> https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/j...md_ryzen_5_2600_test_ddr4_2133_3400?page=0,18
> ...


lol fnA every. Single. Link. Lol


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 6, 2019)

You are all missing the fact that the question was aimed more about the motherboard not the RAM itself.

That being said :



avrona said:


> I currently have my eye on two different mobos, a B450 chipset one with worse IO but supports up to 3200MHz RAM, and an X470, with better IO and support for up to 2933MHz.



99% chance they'll both get you 3200mhz with the same kit. Get the one with the better I/O, those speed ratings don't mean much.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 6, 2019)

If 60 FPS is your minimum target, and not an average target, then yes, get the faster RAM option if the price isn't wildly different, and for 3200 mhz it really isn't. Well worth going for on any half decent gaming rig IMO, whether it is Zen or Core.


----------



## Voluman (Feb 7, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> You should also take a look at those results.


Why, i wasnt wrong. Anyway i get your point, but i said memory intensive apps, in those the difference exist also as with apus.


----------



## avrona (Feb 7, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> If 60 FPS is your minimum target, and not an average target, then yes, get the faster RAM option if the price isn't wildly different, and for 3200 mhz it really isn't. Well worth going for on any half decent gaming rig IMO, whether it is Zen or Core.


60 FPS is more of an average target, seeing how I already getting it. I'm not sure how possible it is with a 2700x, but with my current fx-8350 it's not far off, and any drops are barely visible.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 7, 2019)

not getting the 2700x purchase over a 2700 non x to be honest, they aren't like Intel K vs non k series cpus. the price would have to be near enough identical for me to buy the X version vs the non x. But i would be happy to overclock them both ans would probably end up at the same performance unless silicone lottery went mad,
as far as im aware (i may be wrong) the only difference between the 2 is out of the box clock speeds, and the non x cannot do single core over clocks so has to be all core over clocks which may result in 100mhz or so less single core performance after overclocking compared to a per core over clock on the x version)

But the ram speed probably wont factor that much.


----------



## Assimilator (Feb 7, 2019)

About 267MHz I'd say.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 7, 2019)

@avrona 
if i were in your shose i'd hold cpu upgrade till mid year when ryzen 3000 (ryzen2) is expected to launch. 
your current setup is running fine and should hold for few more months.
if you need to upgrade now go with 470 taichi


----------



## avrona (Feb 7, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> @avrona
> if i were in your shose i'd hold cpu upgrade till mid year when ryzen 3000 (ryzen2) is expected to launch.
> your current setup is running fine and should hold for few more months.
> if you need to upgrade now go with 470 taichi



However seeing how good they seem, they'll probably be way out of my budget.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 7, 2019)

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...iption=x470&cm_re=x470-_-13-157-835-_-Product
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...iption=x470&cm_re=x470-_-13-144-178-_-Product
the other worthy option is gaming pro carbon. price diff is not big thou


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 7, 2019)

avrona said:


> However seeing how good they seem, they'll probably be way out of my budget.


If a 2700x is in your budget now, why wouldnt something comparable not be in your budget then??


----------



## IceShroom (Feb 7, 2019)

It depends on price. If 3200MT kit is 10$ more than 2933MT kit, then go for 3200MT kit. Though make sure the kit works well with Ryzen.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 7, 2019)

avrona said:


> 60 FPS is more of an average target, seeing how I already getting it. I'm not sure how possible it is with a 2700x, but with my current fx-8350 it's not far off, and any drops are barely visible.


For what you've said here and in other threads, a Ryzen 2600 would be great for your needs. A 2700X would not give you much more in the gaming arena, especially if you overclock.


IceShroom said:


> It depends on price. If 3200MT kit is 10$ more than 2933MT kit, then go for 3200MT kit. Though make sure the kit works well with Ryzen.


This. 2933 is good.

Go with a Ryzen 2600(and OC it) and 2667mhz DDR4(you will not feel the difference). Take the money you save on those parts and put it into a better GPU if the 1080ti isn't giving the performance you want..


----------



## Xaser04 (Feb 7, 2019)

Judging from experience on my wife's 2700x based system the different in real world usage between 2800Mhz C16 (overclocked 2400Mhz ram), 3000Mhz C15 and 3200Mhz C14 is relatively small. 

It will probably show up in benchmarking terms, and I won't argue there isn't a difference, but in actual use I found it hard to tell. 

That said the price difference between 2800 and 3200 (at least here in the UK) is pretty small. Going above 3200 is where the price starts to rise quickly.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 7, 2019)

Xaser04 said:


> Judging from experience on my wife's 2700x based system the different in real world usage between 2800Mhz C16 (overclocked 2400Mhz ram), 3000Mhz C15 and 3200Mhz C14 is relatively small.
> 
> It will probably show up in benchmarking terms, and I won't argue there isn't a difference, but in actual use I found it hard to tell.
> 
> That said the price difference between 2800 and 3200 (at least here in the UK) is pretty small. Going above 3200 is where the price starts to rise quickly.



I'm surprised there hasn't been much talk here about timing.  Grazing through reviews and perf charts here on TPU, I don't see a lot of charts that picture timing either.  Here's a list of reviews sorted by date:  https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/?category=Memory&manufacturer=&pp=25&order=date  In any case, one bump in timing can be the equivalent of 200Mhz speed difference.

Good point about price point above 3200.


----------



## avrona (Feb 7, 2019)

Xaser04 said:


> Judging from experience on my wife's 2700x based system the different in real world usage between 2800Mhz C16 (overclocked 2400Mhz ram), 3000Mhz C15 and 3200Mhz C14 is relatively small.
> 
> It will probably show up in benchmarking terms, and I won't argue there isn't a difference, but in actual use I found it hard to tell.
> 
> That said the price difference between 2800 and 3200 (at least here in the UK) is pretty small. Going above 3200 is where the price starts to rise quickly.


Well neither board supports above 3200 so I'm fine with that. So I guess go for the 2933MHz one with the better IO?


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 7, 2019)

avrona said:


> Well neither board supports above 3200 so I'm fine with that. So I guess go for the 2933MHz one with the better IO?


Pick the cheapest one man... really. The performance difference between the two speeds isn't worth nearly 30 posts. 

YOu've been told the same thing in multiple different ways. Stop waffling and make an order already. You have the info to make an educated decision... do it.


----------



## avrona (Feb 7, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Pick the cheapest one man... really. The performance difference between the two speeds isn't worth nearly 30 posts.
> 
> YOu've been told the same thing in multiple different ways. Stop waffling and make an order already. You have the info to make an educated decision... do it.


Well I would make an order if only I had the money. Besides I'm willing to spend like £10 extra for the better IO.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 7, 2019)

avrona said:


> Besides I'm willing to spend like £10 extra for the better IO.


I think this record is scratched as you keep repeating this sentiment even in the face of results that show negligible improvements. This isn't rocket science... do not make it more complicated than it is.

Again, you have the information from this thread to make an educated decision. GL.


----------



## avrona (Feb 7, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> I think this record is scratched as you keep repeating this sentiment even in the face of results that show negligible improvements. This isn't rocket science... do not make it more complicated than it is.
> 
> Again, you have the information from this thread to make an educated decision. GL.


What are you even complaining about anymore, I can't even tell?


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm not complaining about anything kiddo... just saying you have the information to make a choice already... GL.


----------



## avrona (Feb 7, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> I'm not complaining about anything kiddo... just saying you have the information to make a choice already... GL.


I know I do.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 7, 2019)

avrona said:


> I know I do.


Good! See post 28 (and save those pennies).

Peace out.. unsub'd.


----------



## avrona (Feb 22, 2019)

Joshua Tholas said:


> Wait for 3rd gen, and either get 3rd gen or get highly discounted 2nd gen.
> 
> I got a Ryzen 5 1600 + Gigabyte AX370 Gaming motherboard for $149 at Newegg during BF, so I expect similar deals for the 2600 later in the year once 3rd gen releases.
> 
> ...


Unless Ryzen 3000 will be super cheap or something then I am definitely not buying it, and I will have a chance to buy a cheap 2700x in April already, as I'm going to Japan then.


----------



## Gasaraki (Feb 22, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> You are all missing the fact that the question was aimed more about the motherboard not the RAM itself.




There's no way the X470 motherboard can only do 2933 yet the B450 can do 3200. Get the X470 mobo and get the 3200 ram. The faster teh memory for Ryzen the better.


----------

